# Macro setup



## mikie2084 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys I need help with flash mounting options for macro. I just bought a Tamron 90mm and was looking for lighting options. I was looking at the ringflashes like the Vivitar, Bowers, but am a little confused on what would be better.

My gear I will be using is:

D300, Tamron 90mm, SB-600

Would it be better to just mount the SB-600 and use it instead of the cheaper ring flashes?
Also I have looked at all kinds of brackets but not sure what to get, If you guys could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it! Guess I need a sync cord also unless I use commander mode, right?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Use the SB-600 with a hotshoe cable, and a good Macro type flash bracket like the Kirk Kirk Universal Macro Flash Bracket with 1/4"-20 Tripod Socket FB-8 or one of the cheaper copies... and get something to diffuse it like these Amazon.com: Fotodiox 6"x8" Softbox for Flash, Speedlight, Nikon SB-600, SB-700, SB-800, SB-900, SB-910, Canon Speedlite 380EX, 430EX, II, 550EX, 580EX, II, 600EX-RT, Vivita Flash, Sunpack, Sunpak, Nissin, Sigma, Sony, Pentax, Olympus, Panasonic Lumix

I often use a similar combo! Please feel free to check out my Flickr to see if you like the results...

here is a sample:




Fleshfly (family Sarcophagidae) by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mikie2084 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot cgipson1, that info is what I was looking for! I appreciate it greatly, by the way your Flickr is impressive!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 7, 2013)

Agree with Charlie. 

You can get some ideas from here: More Macro Rigs | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 7, 2013)

orionmystery said:


> Agree with Charlie.
> 
> You can get some ideas from here: More Macro Rigs | Up Close with Nature



OP.. Kurt has some good stuff.. and some good DIY gear and diffusers... check 'em out!


----------



## mikie2084 (Oct 8, 2013)

Will do thanks guys!


----------

